# Pex Tubing for Dental Office Air Compressor



## dchin (Jul 27, 2010)

Can anyone point me to the applicable part of the National Standard Plumbing Code (or other code) that would state whether PEX tubing can be used for air lines from an air compressor to dental equipment?  The plans call for copper tubing but the plumber would like to use PEX tubing.

Thank you,

Donald


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2010)

dchin,

The plans call for copper. Unless copper is not an approved material; making changes is not a function of the Inspections Department or Building Official. It doesn't matter whether or not PEX is an approved material.

Also, if there is a question of whether copper should be used; you should have the equipment manufacturer's installation instructions on site during installation, and at time of inspection.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 28, 2010)

You asked about the National Standard Plumbing Code, of which I have no knowledge, but the IPC refers to NFPA 99 which has the requirements for medical gas systems.  Per NFPA 99, this is a Level 3 Medical Gas System.  If the compressed air is used only for powering instruments (the most likely use - unless this is a full-on oral surgery), then hard drawn copper is the only piping material allowed (NFPA 99 5.3.10.1.2).  If this is used for direct patient care (usually oral surgery only), then the hard drawn copper must also be oxy-clean.


----------



## dchin (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. The plumber is sticking to copper.

Donald


----------

